# blue buffalo cat food?



## Momtohank (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had my hedgehog for a little over a month. The breeder I got him from started him on purina one smartblend kitten formula (real chicken) and I have been feeding him this ever since. He is getting bigger now and I was wondering if the adult food that I got for him is okay. I got him some Blue Buffalo (freedom) indoor cat food. It is grain-free and it says it has natural chicken in it. (I am going to attach a pic of the bag) I was wondering if this was safe to feed my little Hank or should I get something else? Please let me know what you all prefer!! I want him to be as Healthy and active as can be! Thanks


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I fed that briefly. No complaints with it, but I switched off because I thought it might be why my hedgehog was throwing up. Turns out that wasn't it, but she seemed to like it just fine and she otherwise was healthy. Some people really like BB, and some don't. There was some controversy over Blue Buffalo not that long ago, but it's really up to you. I know the ingredients list looked good on that one, and the percentages we look for are where you want them to be.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I currently use it in a mix with two other foods. Oliver LOVES it. Especially the darker pieces. I haven't noticed anything adverse with it.


----------



## Momtohank (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay awesome! I will try this then. What other foods do you suggest mixing with it?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Oliver’s Kitty Mix
FOR HEDGEHOGS


Includes:
Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free Indoor Chicken Recipe Adult, Simply Nourish™ Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe, Innova Weight Management Adult

Combined Meat Sources:
Chicken, Turkey, Salmon, Herring

Combined Fruit & Veggie Sources:
Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Cranberries, Blueberries, Yucca, Pumpkin, Tomatoes, Pears, Green Beans, Alfalfa Sprouts, Parsnips

Combined Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Min) 32%
Crude Fat (Min) 12%
Crude Fiber (Max) 5%
Moisture (Max) 10%


Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free Indoor Chicken Recipe Adult: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Pea Starch, Pea Fiber, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Cellulose, Flaxseed (Source of Omega-3 and -6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Cranberries, Blueberries, Barley grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Dried Chicory Root, Oil of Rosemary, BetaCarotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), D-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (Source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast (Source of Saccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fer mentation Product and Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation product

Crude Protein (Min) 32.0% 
Crude Fat (Min) 13.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max) 7.0% 
Moisture (Max) 10.0

Simply Nourish™ Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe: Dried Sweet Potatoes, Salmon Meal, Salmon, Canola Oil (preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Vitamins (vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Vitamin A Supplement, D-calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Taurine

Crude Protein (Min) 32.0% 
Crude Fat (Min) 12.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max) 3.0% 
Moisture (Max) 10.0%	
Innova Weight Management Adult: Turkey, Chicken, Peas, Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Brown Rice, Whole Grain Oats, Pea Fiber, Herring, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols a Source of Vitamin E), Menhaden Oil, Eggs, Apples, DL-Methionine, Carrots, Blueberries, Pumpkin, Tomatoes, Potassium Chloride, Pears, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root Extract, Cottage Cheese, Salt, Green Beans, Alfalfa Sprouts, Parsnips, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Taurine, L-Carnitine, Vitamins (Betaine Hydrochloride, Niacin Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid), Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Direct Fed Microbials (Dried Enterococcus faecium, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Dried Lactobacilus casei), Rosemary Extract

Crude Protein (Min) 32%
Crude Fat (Min) 10%
Crude Fiber (Max) 5%
Moisture (Max) 10%


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

He was on one the the worst hedgehog foods they make when i got him so i switched him over to this. i tried to do the slow transition but he was just picking out the new food so i just started giving it all to him. the only thing I wasn't aware of was to introduce one food at a time, so he did have a little green poop at first but it cleared up pretty quickly with plain pumpkin. I will say though that Oliver likes the salmon food the least so depending on how picky your hedgehog is (mine isn't) you might want to opt for maybe a different flavor (they have alot in that brand), also the innova may be hard to find, i ordered mine online from chewy.com for a good price.


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

Momtohank said:


> Okay awesome! I will try this then. What other foods do you suggest mixing with it?


good luck guys !!!


----------

